# Are you having Constant Data Drops? Try this! It worked for me.



## swc2001 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I did some digging and I found this little nugget. 

Do a battery pull then take out the SD Card, and the SIM card. 

Put the battery and the SD card back in. DO NOT PUT THE SIM CARD BACK IN!!

Power up the phone. make sure that everything has loaded. It tries to get signal but cant and then gives you a screen to insert the SIM card. 

Power off Normally and Put the SIM card back in. 

Power up phone and give it about 15 minutes and you should have a stable connection for at least 2 days to up to 3 Weeks. 

Make sure if your in a weak 4g area to toggle your phone to CDMA only. 
An easy way to do this is to download an app from the Market called 4g Toggle for RAZR: It Works great with its cousin the Bionic!!

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.wmba.android.toggle4gforrazr&featur e=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS53bWJhLmF uZHJvaWQudG9nZ2xlNGdmb3JyYXpyIl0.


----------

